# Key Post: Flight search sites



## sueellen

Thought it would be a good idea to set up a key post on sites that search for prices/times etc. for flights.  Feel free to add to list:

www.opodo.co.uk

www.expedia.co.uk

www.skyscanner.net/

www.whichbudget.com/

www.gohop.ie/

www.ebookers.ie/

www.momondo.com


----------



## Enaja

[broken link removed]
www.flybudget.com
[broken link removed]

www.skyroad.com
www.smartwings.net

www.flyzoom.com
www.hlx.com
www.finnair.com
www.flysnowflake.com
www.easyjet.com

www.spanair.com
[broken link removed]


www.bmibaby.com
www.centralwings.com
www.condor.de
www.wizzair.com
www.flyvlm.com
www.transavia.com
sterlingticket.com
www.snalskjutsen.com

mytravellite.com

www.meridiana.it
ryanair
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
www.qixo.com/


-----------------------​edited to add more links!


----------



## sueellen

Enaja,

Thanks for all those - trojan work.


----------



## serotonin sid

www.travelocity.co.uk
www.lastminute.co.uk
www.worldtravelcentre.ie


Anyone know of any longhaul specialists based in ireland apart from world travel centre (particularly for S.E.Asia flights)


----------



## Bleary1

www.clubtravel.ie -good for longhaul searches


----------



## Slim

Ummm! Ryanair.com? (or did i miss it?)


----------



## mudahawn

you all missed the best one for travel out of ireland. I have used www.a1fares.ie many times, the flights, the service,the knowledge ,and the prices. are the best. I travelled Cork to Bangkok recently, one stop,640euro + 4 euro to express the tickets to me.
www.a1fares.ie


----------



## soy

*flight sites*

www.Airstop.be 
is a belgian site that you can use to price more complex flights (ie different start and finish points).

Another Irish site is www.sayit.ie


----------



## Enaja

*Long Haul/RTW*

www.emirates.com/
www.airtreks.com/


----------



## Doogo

*Other sites*

good consolidated airfares site: www.airtravelcenter.com/indexb.html

good listing of most air companies web sites: [broken link removed]


----------



## brainlessareus

*Price but no booking*

The following tools find the best prices (so they claim) but does not allow booking.

I use it quite reguarly to tell my Travelagent what to get me:

matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch/


----------



## sueellen

*Some other posts*

*N0elC
Very frequent poster
Ryanair cheap flight checker*

From 

The problem with no-frills airlines is they offer cheap flights, but you’ve got to find them. They’re hidden amongst many more expensive ones. Yet there’s an easy way to beat this. 

How to bag yourself a cheap Ryanair free flight 



All prices in GBP 

*ajapale
Moderator
Re: Ryanair cheap flight checker*

Thanks Noel,

Thats a marvelous resource!
Ryanair Flight Checked from Money Saving Expert

ajapale

*EvilDoctorK
Frequent poster
Re: Ryanair cheap flight checker*

www.skyscanner.net/ does the same thing (and includes lot more airlines than Ryanair) .. both are certainly good .. though caution is advised as airlines can change prices faster than these sites change them.

*shnaek
Frequent poster
Re: Ryanair cheap flight checker*

Fair play! Both sites are great. 

*alfraits
Registered User
cheap flight checker*

But Skyscanner does not cover airports in the Republic. 

*ajapale
Moderator
Re: cheap flight checker*

Oh yes it does Shannon-Dublin

*EvilDoctorK
Frequent poster
Skyscanner*

It's easy to miss but on the homepage beside the Departure airport field there's a smaller field for country - you need to change that to see non-UK departure points 

*N0elC
Very frequent poster
Re: Skyscanner*

Came across www.cheapflights.co.uk/ too. Which seems quite good. Don’t know if they cover the budget airlines though.


----------



## soy

*low-cost airlines*

[broken link removed]

Above link to website that tells you which budget airlines serve specific countries


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: >>Flight search sites*

http://www.fly2thesun.com/
For flights or holidays.


----------



## JoeJoeJoe

www.ferrisflights.com

Searches multiple angencies like the others but also allows you to search a date range for flights.  It's pretty quick too.


----------



## Guest127

( belfast to  prague/barcelona/leeds)
  dublin direct to istanbul from april


----------



## Sue Ellen

Have just added www.momondo.com to original list.  AFAIK its fairly new and is for short-haul flights, something similar to www.skyscanner.net


----------



## gdf

www.orbitz.com is very competitive especially for transatlantic flights. Got a great deal on flights to the West Coast USA on BA via LHR - was €150 cheaper than booking on BA's own site.


----------



## polo1

Another site which I find very good is www.sidestep.com


----------



## Sue Ellen

www.kayak.com is also good.


----------

